# USAT Bigboy Tender / loco multiplug



## cushman (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new member to this forum and I am after some help or information if possible. I looked to see if this subject had been covered before but couldn't find anything.
Luckily I'm a proud owner of a USAT Big boy but one thing that bugs me is the multiplug that connects the tender to the loco, this seems to be loose or not a good fit and when the loco exits a radius the plug sometimes comes out completely, has anybody experienced this and if so what have you done to cure this problem
Regards Cushman


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Cushman, 
While I don't have that BB, I do have a thought! 

Since it runs fine before the curve, the plug is ok and the wire leads are short. I'm guessing the female half is on the engine. If so, I'd open the tender and see if any of the wires are pinched short. I think your problem is an exception and the wire harness is usually ok as I've not read much about it. 

Conrgrats on your nearly perfect good fortune. 
John


----------



## cushman (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Thanks for the reply but it is the plug and socket which don't fit nicely together, the wiring definately has no breaks in it.
Regards Cushman.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What I meant is maybe a wire is pinched by the tender shell and can't get all the way out, thus pulls apart on a curve. I ran into that with a diff. loco, short leads pulling the 'socket' apart, no broken wires implied. 

John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On the USA Hudson, plenty of wire length in the tender, but cable outside tender is restricted by a tie wrap placed on the cable to stop it from coming out of the tender. 
So, if you have a tie wrap on your cable inside the tender, remove it and place a new one giving another inch of play..


----------



## cushman (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, Its the actual Plug/Socket which isn't a good fit, even if the loco & tender are on a straight the plug on the tender comes away from the socket on the loco. On the MTH loco/tenders their plugs seem to go deeper into the socket.
Regards Cushman


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem for the second time on my USA Hudson. The original plug was the opposite of your problem, that is extremely tight and very difficult to remove even after filing, I ordered a replacement this past Feb. for $12 and it worked great until last week. All of a sudden the loco would start and stop, I determined that my problem is an intermittant open in the black motor lead of the replacement cable. I'm sending it back to USA Trains requesting another cable as this should not occur this soon. I will look at making a replacement connector of some sorts that will be easier to insert & remove and in hopes of avoiding this problem in the future. I don't have anything to assist you with your current issue other than suggesting that you order a replacement cable as I too believe that this is most likely an exception.


----------



## cushman (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, You said you replaced the lead is that a complete plug/socket or just the plug. Also is there much work involved in changing the lead ?
Thanks Regards Cushman


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

I replace the tender lead which has a plug that connects into the pins(socket) on the locomotive. I found it very easy to open the tender & replce the lead as it has plugs that are color matched on my Hudson. My problem is definitely the lead and not the pins on the locomotive.


----------



## cushman (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, You said you replaced the lead, did you purchase it from USAT or from a shop ?
Regards Cushman.


----------



## oceansidean (Dec 27, 2010)

I purchased it from USA Trains for $12. You can call them and discuss ordering a replacement for your Big Boy.


----------

